# Food Safety News - 07/13/2021



## daveomak.fs (Jul 13, 2021)

*Denmark records drop in foodborne outbreaks*
By Joe Whitworth on Jul 13, 2021 12:05 am
The number of foodborne outbreaks and the number of people sick in them fell in Denmark in 2020, according to a report. A total of 35 foodborne outbreaks were registered compared with 51 in the previous year. The number of people affected was 1,190 with an average of 34 per outbreak and a range of... Continue Reading



*Additions to National List of Organics take effect on July 26*
By News Desk on Jul 13, 2021 12:04 am
The Organic Foods Production Act created the National List of Allowed and Prohibited Substances (National List) as a tool for managing the substances used in organic production over time. In general, natural substances are allowed in organics and synthetic substances are prohibited. The National List identifies the limited exceptions to these general rules. The National... Continue Reading


*Study reflects on measures taken after major EU outbreaks*
By News Desk on Jul 13, 2021 12:03 am
A review has described how the lessons from major foodborne outbreaks have helped improve Europe’s food safety system. The research covers significant outbreaks that occurred in the past decade and how things have changed to try and prevent repeat incidents. In Europe, 5,175 foodborne outbreaks were recorded in 2019 with 49,463 illnesses, 3,859 hospitalizations, and... Continue Reading


*Study finds that traditional sampling methods miss harmful salmonella*
By News Desk on Jul 13, 2021 12:01 am
A study from researchers at the University of Georgia, published in Antimicrobial Agents and Chemotherapy, showed that 60 percent of cattle fecal samples contained multiple strains of salmonella that traditional testing methods missed. It also found that about one out of every 10 samples tested positive for Salmonella Reading, a drug-resistant serotype of Salmonella.  The... Continue Reading


*UnjhaSpice Cumin Powder recalled over possible Salmonella contamination *
By News Desk on Jul 12, 2021 12:41 pm
Ottawa-based UnjhaSpice Inc. is recalling UnjhaSpice brand Cumin Powder because of possible Salmonella contamination.  This recall was triggered by Canadian Food Inspection Agency (CFIA) test results. Consumers should not consume the recalled product described below. Recalled product: Brand Product Size UPC Codes UnjhaSpice Cumin Powder 454 g None 1610001 Best Before October 2023 As of... Continue Reading


----------

